# best vitamins to improve male sperm count



## hle

My husband has a very low sperm count. 2.7million per ml.are there any conception vitamins that combined with losing weight, eating healthy and cutting out alcohol could dramatically help improve his count? If so what do people recommend please?


----------



## Dory10

The one that worked for us was Proxeed Plus - it comes in sachets which accordingly taste foul but it has increased both our count and motility.  He'd been on wellman conception but we didn't see any noticeable improvements.  Everyone is different though and what works for one isn't necessarily the best for another.  It will take at least 3 months to see the benefits of any changes or supplements too.

Dory
xxx


----------



## hle

I don't think my dh is loving the idea of drinking the sachets and they are expensive, though maybe you get what you pay for. How much did it improve his results? X


----------



## Molly99

Hi HLE,

I wanted to try Proxeed but just couldn't stretch to the price.  We saw huge differences in sperm count and quality throughout our cycles, when DH was on loads of different supplements, including Wellman.  Our worst test results were under 3 million, 100% abnormalities and 25% motility when he was drinking and stressed.  Our best were 5x better than we'd seen before and 94% abnormalities when DH was taking the supplements, barely drinking and relaxed.

After our cycles ended unsuccessfully, I reduced the number and just concentrated on ones that were supposed to help with count, abnormalities and motility (which were our main problems).  DH was on zinc, macca, 1000mg vitamin C and vitamin E.  A million different things could have affected our results, stress in particular, but we're now nearly 16 weeks naturally pregnant  

Although Proxeed is expensive and your DH might not fancy it, one drink rather than umpteen numbers of separate supplements might be a little more palatable to him? x


----------



## Dory10

Yes sadly the proxeed is expensive but if you buy in bulk - 3/4 boxes (2 months supply) at a time and shop around you can get good deals online - the company I got them from also offered a discount for repeat orders.  At the side of an IVF/ICSI cycle and all the drugs associated though it is small change.

Your DH may not love the thought or taste of the sachets but if it helps you on your way to becoming a family then surely it's a small sacrifice to make?  

I know my DH thought they tasted grim but he did it every day just as I injected myself daily.  We found that dh's sperm count had doubled and his motility had risen to 50%, the embryologist was impressed with the improvements from last cycle and we got more higher quality blasts too so for us definitely worth the extra cost and foul taste!

Good Luck  

Dory
xxx


----------



## DollyBlueBags

Hiya,

My hubby had low sperm count and abnormal forms. The Dr put him on wellman vitamins and omega 3 fish oil and 3 months later the abnormal forms had completely gone and the sperm count shot up so much that it's now only boarderline. X


----------



## Dragonfly32

We saw an improvement in wellman. Our highest count with wellman got to 2mil (from 'few sperm seen') but motility nearly achieved 50% (previously 20%). Proxeed however has been the most successful, although it is expensive I think it is worth it in the long run. He found taking the sachets with Tropicana Orange juice worked best (other orange juices were too sugary to combine them apparently). Unfortunately for him after a few months he did have a side effect of a strange odour, but it came and went. This was all done alongside reduced alcohol, caffeine free drinks and a healthy diet.


----------



## hle

Thanks for sharing. I have been doing some research and fertilsan m amitamin offers tablet version and seems to rival proxeed so might get my dh to try that. Have you managed to conceive since improving your sperm count? That's a big change.


----------



## Lilly83

We saw a good improvement with menevit but it seems out of stock a lot at the moment 

L x


----------



## Franki53

Maca root


----------



## hle

Thanks all. I read an independent study, comparing mens vitamins and fertilsan m amitamin pipped proxeed to first position and it's tablets so I have started my husband on those. Fingers crossed! Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Tilly81

fertilisan M worked for us! I read the same study and our hubby on them along with omega 3 fur three months ahead of starting ivf. His results have really improved as had Dna issues. I have immune issues. We had 5 eggs and got 100% fertilisation rate and all made it to blasts and freezer. 

Sadly first round didn't work but I am not current 6 weeks pregnant from a FET- my first ever bfp good luck xx


----------



## hle

Ah good luck to you. How much did his count improve? X


----------



## Tilly81

I can't remember but morphology and count gas really improved and clinic were really pleased with quality of our embryos. Hubby also took omega 3 each day as heard that can improve DNa too. He took both for at least three months before we cycled. Good luck x


----------



## pookiepoo

Cordyoceps I've heard helps. 
Also consider doing the sperm improving protocol
Ask on the Greek thread and people can assists you about it


----------



## CC_Lee

We used profertil and then afterwards made up our own package of supplements from Holland and Barrett by buying all the same components individually. It meant my husband was taking 10-12 tablets a day but it was cheaper and it worked for us!! Love from a happy mummy.


----------



## MaryGreen

I've heard lots of good reviews for the Wellman, but I've also heard you may feel some stomachache after taking them.


----------



## miamiamo

As I read the best are: selenium,  zinc,  vitamin C and  E.


----------



## Hopeful-2015

My husband had 3.5million, and now he is ranging from 45-65million. The only thing that we changed on his diet was veggies/fruit juices with almonds, pumpkin seeks and brazilian nut daily. I am not sure this is the reason, as my doctor said that some men vary tremendously from month to month, but I thought it was worth continuing with 

I always put the nuts and seeds in water for 8 hours, discard the water. Add organic veggies/fruits, nuts and seeds and more water to a blender. We both take it daily. The fertility problem we have is with me.

My favorite recipe is: a handful of pinneapples, a handful of spinach, 10 green grapes, 1 brazilian nut, 10 almonds, 2 tablespoons of pumpkin seeds, some ice. This is enough for 2 people.


----------



## anjarose

Just thought I would chip in on this thread, 6 years ago after  4 years TTC we were due to start ICSI when I conceived naturally 

My DH sperm count was less than 1 million with 30% motility 
I have endometriosis and pcos

He had been taking high strength zinc for 4 months which we are trying again currently but I now have low egg count 

There's always a Scrap of hope 💕


----------



## hle

Thanks everyone and good luck to you all. X


----------



## Lolisita

Fertilisan M seem to have really good reviews but it is quite expensive. My husband is taking Wellman conception and happy with it. He also takes extra folic acid and vitamin C which improves motility.


----------

